# No going back!



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sat here thinking that this time tomorrow I will be in Cyprus, starting the new life that I've dreamed of for years. I wonder how many of you, at this stage wanted to halt the ship carrying all your worldly goods and cancel your flight? Saying our final goodbyes today was heart breaking, but the thought of our new life is so exciting! 
We look forward to meeting you all at the next meet up
Pat and Dave


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

happy landings hope all goes well for you,maybe soon we'll be on our way house not up for sale till next week and already we've got a viewer on Thurs so pleased with that,I told my next door neighbours today house was going up for sale very upsetting to see their faces,(both 84) been next door to them for 37 years.Time moves on though<<<<<<


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

too late now never look back it will be great for you.we come over again on sunday for two weeks sorting a few things out before we move for good.we have a place in tala just got to sell house next then we will be there for good.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

wracgirl said:


> happy landings hope all goes well for you,maybe soon we'll be on our way house not up for sale till next week and already we've got a viewer on Thurs so pleased with that,I told my next door neighbours today house was going up for sale very upsetting to see their faces,(both 84) been next door to them for 37 years.Time moves on though<<<<<<


We too have had a full week of goodbye's, fair well dinners, congratulations and good wishes. Very sad saying bye but so nice to have so many friends who want to keep in touch.
Plenty of new ones to make too!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck PatandDave


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> I'm sat here thinking that this time tomorrow I will be in Cyprus, starting the new life that I've dreamed of for years. I wonder how many of you, at this stage wanted to halt the ship carrying all your worldly goods and cancel your flight? Saying our final goodbyes today was heart breaking, but the thought of our new life is so exciting!
> We look forward to meeting you all at the next meet up
> Pat and Dave


Yes we had some last minute nerves but it is all worth it -we are loving it!

Good luck with it all and look forward to meeting you.
David & Christine. :welcome:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> I'm sat here thinking that this time tomorrow I will be in Cyprus, starting the new life that I've dreamed of for years. I wonder how many of you, at this stage wanted to halt the ship carrying all your worldly goods and cancel your flight? Saying our final goodbyes today was heart breaking, but the thought of our new life is so exciting!
> We look forward to meeting you all at the next meet up
> Pat and Dave


We had nervs for 2 years before we finally made it. Don't worry it will be great. 

Anders & Yuliya


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

No nerves from me at all. I was raring to go on our new adventure just over 4 years ago.

Good luck and best wishes for your adventure.

Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> We had nervs for 2 years before we finally made it. Don't worry it will be great.
> 
> Anders & Yuliya


Hi Anders, where about's in Pissouri are you? We have an apartment at Aphrodite Gardens - on sunrise.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Hi Anders, where about's in Pissouri are you? We have an apartment at Aphrodite Gardens - on sunrise.


We are outside. On the small road to the ancient water dang if you know were it is? 

Hope to meet you some time


Anders


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

good luck xx


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Our furniture is on its way and we leave sunday 16th June ....hope too see u soon and I hear u gave Helen an e mail shes lovely and found our dream house xx


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> We are outside. On the small road to the ancient water dang if you know were it is?
> 
> Hope to meet you some time
> 
> Anders


Where about's is that in the village or down in the Bay?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Where about's is that in the village or down in the Bay?


Its almost all the way down to Pissouri Bay. On the road to Pissouri Jetty

Put this is Google maps and look at satellite pic and you find it

34.669235,32.728697


Anders


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Its almost all the way down to Pissouri Bay. On the road to Pissouri Jetty
> 
> Put this is Google maps and look at satellite pic and you find it
> 
> ...


I know where this is, it's a nice area


----------



## Habibi2007 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hope everything works out for you both, we fly out for 3 weeks on 19th June to do some house searching and a holiday as well, hopefully we will get some idea of where we want to live. House due to go on market hoping for a quick sale but never can tell. if everything works out will be there before we know it. If there is a meet up before we return to the UK we will try to make it we will be watching the Mouflon just in case.
Cheers


----------

